# Small Platinum Job



## samuel-a (Feb 11, 2012)

In the pictures, about 25.5 of analytical grade PtO2 that produced a 21.9 button.
PtO2 holds 85.9% in Pt metal.


----------



## samuel-a (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## kadriver (Feb 13, 2012)

samuel - great pictures. I am looking forward to getting one of these buttons soon. 

The metal looks real good. Is that an oxy/propane torch?

kadriver


----------



## samuel-a (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks kadriver, i look forward seeing your work.


I'm using Oxy/Propane torch.


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 15, 2012)

Sam,

Do you have a clear photo of the button out of the dish (top and bottom)?

In the dish the Pt appears to have a dull brown/gray color to the surface instead of a bright shiny surface I'm used to seeing. It's hard to say as it may just be a reflection of the brown residue all over the inner walls of your melting dish.

I've processed PtO2 several times and the dish is always clean when I'm finished melting. I feel you may have some Pt on the walls of your dish deposited from a portion of the Pt becoming volatile in conjunction with the torch gas you are using. 

The main differences you will see when melting with a hydrogen rig from other gas types is the surface finish of the Pt is much brighter (which translates to purity) and the dish does not show signs of residual Pt compounds ( ie: losses). The choice of hydrogen for melting PGMs is not based solely upon the temperature of the torch gases, the hydrogen torch has other reasons for being the gas of choice for melting Pt and it's compounds. 

When I first bought my hydrogen rig years ago, it changed the entire way I look at melting PGMs. Having gaseous hydrogen on tap when melting leads to a much better looking and purity button as well as better returns on your melts. As I have stated in the past, if you are going to seriously pursue the recovery and refining of PGMs, you must use a hydrogen torch when melting. It is considered standard equipment for the PGM refiner according to every textbook on the subject including Hoke. The only exception I can think of is if you are using a induction melter.

Steve


----------



## samuel-a (Feb 15, 2012)

lazersteve said:


> Do you have a clear photo of the button out of the dish (top and bottom)?



No Steve, it seems that either i misplaced the files or never took pictures of that specific button... i can't remember...
But you can refer to my other photos of Pt buttons, as they were melted with the same torch and purity was similar.
see here:
http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=9088
And this one also:






lazersteve said:


> In the dish the Pt appears to have a dull brown/gray color to the surface instead of a bright shiny surface I'm used to seeing. It's hard to say as it may just be a reflection of the brown residue all over the inner walls of your melting dish.



You are currect, it is reflection, the damn thing is so shiny that i couldn't take a picture with flash, even when i dimmed it.
So, no flash = Reflections. My photography skills does absolutely no justice with this wonderful metal!



lazersteve said:


> I feel you may have some Pt on the walls of your dish deposited from a portion of the Pt becoming volatile in conjunction with the torch gas you are using.



I think so too. Though, not sure of the reason. 
Maybe some PtO2 entered the tiny cavities of the dish as it wasn't perfectly smooth to begin with.
Once entered, it probaby reduced to metal by the heat and got the silver look be the extreme heat later on.

Edit: spelling


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 15, 2012)

Sam,

With the hydrogen torch you can get the Pt completely molten all at one time then cool it under H2 gas from the torch in the dish allowing the button to have a very polished surface. Its also nice to have H2 to fire polish your large Pt bars after forming. Like this one done with the hydrogen torch:







and this one:






When you get into making Pt bars and doing fire polishing of the resulting bars you will understand the need for hydrogen.

Keep up the good work.

Steve


----------



## samuel-a (Feb 15, 2012)

I have used H2/O2 torch before at a friend of mine and melted Pt and Pd.
I can really understand why you edvocate the use of Hydrogen.

I have plans on co-investing in a small induction unit, it all come down to price.
If it will be too much, we will try and build one... and if this fails, we plan on building a small furnace that uses MoSi2 / Mo(Al,Si)2 heating elements.
Still have much study to do on this subject.


If i remember currectly, you had some experience tring to build an induction furnace, how did it turned out eventually?


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 15, 2012)

I still have the induction furnace, but time has not permitted me to finish building it.

I advocate the use of hydrogen for all of the same reasons Hoke and all others do.

It is the proper torch for the job.

Steve


----------

